# S5-Zugriff über TCP/IP



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2003)

Der *ComServerHS* bietet Ihnen zusammen mit der COM-Umlenkung auf dem PC die Möglichkeit, eine serielle Verbindung über Ethernet aufzubauen. Damit können auch ältere Gerät wie S5-Steuerungen in TCP/IP-Netze integriert werden

Weiter Informationen finden Sie hier:
http://www.deltalogic.de/ethernet/comserver/comserver.htm

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle
gbaeurle@deltalogic.de


----------

